# Singer Sewing-Button Hole foot not working



## THIRSTYBOOTS (Aug 7, 2014)

I have a Singer 6199 and the button hole foot won't let me sew the zigzag stitch that pertains to the button hole foot. Options I have are stitch 94-99. All will sew a straight stitch. the sewing machine works, but stitch is not correct at all. HELP!

Stephanie


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi THIRSTYBOOTS and welcome to TSF :wave:

Sadly we don't have any sewing-machine mechs here, as far as I know, Mrs WereBo (my wife :wink is quite knowledgeable with 'em, but she hasn't a clue on this :sad:

Perhaps you might have better luck with a dedicated sewing forum instead - *Link*


----------



## Gadsden (Mar 10, 2012)

Have you tried contacting Singer?

Contact Us | Singer Sewing


----------

